
Google Now Bans Some Linux Web Browsers from Their Services - robbya
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/google/google-now-bans-some-linux-web-browsers-from-their-services/
======
piracy1
Makes sense to me. I do not think that was their goal just a side effect. I'd
think this is to make it harder to brute force gmail logins or otherwise
automate the use of gmail accounts.

This bit especially leads to think that. "Use automation testing frameworks."

Perhaps things like selenium

